# best way to grill cobia?



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey i just want to know whats the best way to grill cobia. what do you offer as side?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I had some last week wrapped in bacon and slowly grilled.

Do a google search for cobia recipes and the pff pops up on top and has great ideas.

There's no wrong way to cook a great fish. Well, maybe Bonita Dan could do it.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Hot grill and sear on each side till it no longer sticking to the grill. Most people make the mistake of trying to turn it too soon. Are you cooking filets or steaks? It also depends on how thick the cut is. Ask and I will tell you how I do it. Grilled fish is where it is at as far as I am concerned!! Good luck


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

salt and pepper is all you need. Get your grill hot. Make sure it is clean, and rub a little oil on the grill. Put the steak down on the grill and leave it until you get a good sear. The key is to not move it at all until you are done searing it (2-3 minutes). Turn on the other side to sear for (2-3 minutes). ThenI turn the grill down to finish cooking the fish (about 3-5 minutes.) Pull off the grill, and squirt some lemon on it. Best fish you ever had!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You gonna share that thing man? Nice Cobe! Bet that will season a grill pretty good! You've got a little more in you than I do. I would'nt go overboard for one like that! If I took some classes, maybe. Thought about it hard a couple of years ago. Just really never had anyone that goes diving, so never pursued it. Great job!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Old Bay with Blackened seasoning and sea salt.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

My wife told me about this website and it is really really good. You can do searchs for topics or you can even do ingredient searchs and look for recipes that contain certain ingredients. Also I look for recipes that have 20 or more reviews and are 4 stars or more, read the reviews and there are some suggestions in them. Good luck.

www.allrecipes.com


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Depending on amount of fish I mix 2 parts mayo to 1 part Italian or greek drsg. 2 or 3 dabs lemon juice and whostershire ,salt and pepper fish, get grill hot, clean and spray with oil, marinate fish sprinkle w/ Emerils essence seasoning sear on both side , and baste w/ sauce as you grill .this is the way I do it I dont measure so this is somewhat of a guess , just mix and taste cant go wrong








This is what I use most of the time with all my grilled fish

For sides, corn on the cob , cole slaw , baked beans , potato salad, baked potato,pasta salad Etc.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey thanks for the replys. i got one big filet from something like the german sams club ... shame.:banghead i cant untill getting over 5/19 and get fresh and not aquaculture ones. ohh yeah you are all invited to join my bbq. the adress is johann-werner-str. 1 gauting germany ......:letsparty


----------

